# Interesting article I found today....



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

About the connection between hashimotos and celiac disease...I've had celiac symptoms and am currently waiting for my labs to come back to confirm it, but since changing my diet to gluten free and then slowly removing dairy I have felt a lot better so I decided to do a little research. Interesting!

http://www.celiac.com/articles/1135...Disease-and-Hashimotos-Thyroiditis/Page1.html


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Many of us are gluten free and feel it helps us. I was diagnosed with Celiac Disease 11 years ago and Hashi's last year....I seem to be backwards from the norm!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

northernlite said:


> Many of us are gluten free and feel it helps us. I was diagnosed with Celiac Disease 11 years ago and Hashi's last year....I seem to be backwards from the norm!


You rebel!


----------

